# Surf Fishing



## AFSOCSGT (Apr 9, 2011)

I have only gone a handful of times, but I don't have any "luck". I have a 12 foot ugly stick with Penn 850 SSM, Power Pro 50LB braid (8lb diameter). I use both floating and regular pompano rigs with a 5oz. triangle weight. Along with 9ft with lighter line. I catch fresh sand fleas, hooking them through the back in front of the tail. I go through tons of sand flees but never seem to hook anything. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

the more natural your rig presentation the more chances youll have....Reduce to mono no need for braided....go 12 or 15lb....tie your pompano rig to that an use 3oz piramid sinker...you want it to move around a bit..water is clear now, so the less jewls (beads, etc) the better imo. fish the sandbars and shallow water into high tide... Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## AFSOCSGT (Apr 9, 2011)

Cool, thanks. I had a feeling I was over tackled. I switch the reel between my shark rod and the surf rod, that is why the high test. Do you think a Penn 450 SSM would look silly on the 12 footer though.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

it ll be fine....it ll take you some elbow grease to reel that much line each time u cast.....its fun when you hook a big pompano or red on small reel tough..


----------



## AFSOCSGT (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, I love catching fish on light tackle, horseing them in takes the fun out of it.


----------

